

Review my (redesigned) app - prateekdayal

Hi,<p>I had asked here for advice on how to redesign an existing web app about six months ago - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=683941<p>Finally I worked on it for a couple of months and launched a new version that can be found at www.muziboo.com<p>I have primarily tried to keep it simple yet functional. Based on general advice I see here, I have also tried to make it load real fast (css sprites, load js at last etc).<p>I would appreciate any feedback on the looks/usability/general stuff.<p>Thanks!
======
prateekdayal
Clickable link - <http://www.muziboo.com>

------
volida
Do you know Grooveshark? Their interface is great for music.

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for the comment. Yea .. I have checked out grooveshark. However, in
Muziboo I am trying to stress more on the community and interaction than just
listening to a stream. Do you think I am not conveying that well?

~~~
volida
I think different people perceive a UI differently. But, I think it's not so
obvious that you want to endorse community communication. Finding/selecting
and playing music should be easier.

